# HELP! NEED SALMON BRINE w/limited ingredients



## smokinadam (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok fellas and lads. I have 2.32 lbs of sal mm on I need to brine to smoke tomorrow and I don't have kosher or non ionized salt in the house and not near Store.  I have TQ and Ionized salt. I have a lot of brown sugar.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 18, 2016)

Start here. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171617/tender-quick-with-dry-brine-mix


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 18, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Start here.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171617/tender-quick-with-dry-brine-mix



Here was what I was going to do and thought maybe it would be to much TQ. 
4 cups of brown sugar and 2 T and 1.5t of TQ. 2The of garlic and onion granule.

Worst case I go with my old way of 1.5 cups Brown sugar, 1.5 cups soy, and 1 water with some onion garlic and pepper afterwards.


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 19, 2016)

Found a large container of natural sea salt! Was able to do 4 to 1 Brown to sea salt.












20161218_211144.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Dec 19, 2016


















20161218_211148.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Dec 19, 2016


















20161219_100106.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Dec 19, 2016


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 19, 2016)

20161219_101329.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Dec 19, 2016





Rinsed off and now air drying in with fan going so I can smoke it this afternoon


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 19, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks great so far!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2016)

Looking good!

I have been smoking salmon for over 30 years now. I have always found that the simple 4:1 brown sugar to salt works the best. You can add other seasonings after you rinse and prior to forming the pellicle. I will often add pepper, garlic, dill, ginger etc.

Back when I was fishing for a living during the hay days I'd smoke a hundred salmon a year. Man those were the days.


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 19, 2016)

20161219_144638.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Dec 19, 2016





 this was my patio... about 5 above... had hard time to get the temp low in the smoker. Smoked about 225 unfortunately.












20161219_161435.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Dec 19, 2016





 tried one piece and it was little tough biting through the outside but decent flavor and middle was perfect. End temp was 165 which is not the desired temp but I'll try a cooled piece on Wednesday and other pieces are going to be for xmas party. Maybe little smoked salmon dip.


----------



## tarragonchicken (Dec 21, 2016)

1/4 cup salt

1/4 cup brown sugar

crushed red pepper or

black pepper or both

if no salt soy sauce works

1 quart of water


----------



## tarragonchicken (Dec 21, 2016)

sorry late, next time


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2016)

If the pellicle is a little tough, wrap in saran tight and let sit in the refer for a few days...  that should soften the pellicle a bit....


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> If the pellicle is a little tough, wrap in saran tight and let sit in the refer for a few days...  that should soften the pellicle a bit....


thanks Dave.  That's exactly what I did so I'm going to take it out for the in laws to snack on tomorrow.  Good rest on smoked Fish give little more flavor I've noticed even though right away usually occurs.


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 23, 2016)

tarragonchicken said:


> 1/4 cup salt
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> crushed red pepper or
> black pepper or both
> ...






tarragonchicken said:


> sorry late, next time


thanks tarragon. I hot cook my salmon with an even amount of soy water and brown sugar


----------

